# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  राज कॉमिक्स : डोगा

## virat143

*दोस्तों पेश है एक और कॉमिक्स सूत्र 
इसमें आप जबरदस्त रोमांच से भरपूर 
डोगा की कॉमिक्स पढ़ पाएंगे 
तो पेश है डोगा
जो आपको रोमांच से भर देगा*

----------


## virat143

*तो पेश है डोगा  का तडतडाता शरीर 
उसकी कॉमिक्स 08:36 
बहुत ही रोमांचक है 
*

----------


## virat143

*08:36 - 1 
*

----------


## virat143

*08:36 - 2 
*

----------


## virat143

*08:36 - 3 
*

----------


## virat143

*08:36 - 4
*

----------


## virat143

*  08:36 - 5 

*

----------


## virat143

*08:36 - 6 
*

----------


## virat143

*08:36 - 7 
*

----------


## virat143

*08:36 - 8 
*

----------


## virat143

* 08 : 36 - 9
*

----------


## virat143

* 08 : 36 - 10
*

----------


## virat143

* 08 : 36 - 11
*

----------


## virat143

*08 : 36 - 12
*

----------


## virat143

*08 : 36 - 13
*

----------


## virat143

*08 : 36 - 14
*

----------


## virat143

* 08 : 36 - 15
*

----------


## virat143

*08 : 36 - 16 
*

----------


## virat143

*08 : 36 - 17
*

----------


## virat143

*08 : 36 - 18
*

----------


## virat143

*08 : 36 - 19
*

----------


## virat143

*08 : 36 - 20
*

----------


## virat143

*तो सावधान रहिये सुरक्षित रहिये चौकन्ने रहिये यही सलाह है मेरी और यही मुंबई के बाप और रात के रक्षक* *डोगा** की*

----------


## virat143

*इसी के साथ इस कॉमिक्स की समाप्ति होती है अगली बार पेश होंगे इससे भी ज्यादा रोमांचक मजे से भरपूर* *डोगा** का कॉमिक्स 
**26/11** लेकर*

----------


## ingole

बहुत बढ़िया , विराट जी, एक और सीरिज का सफल शुभारम्भ

----------


## virat143

उत्साह वर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद गोली जी

----------


## virat143

*नमस्कार दोस्तों वादे के मुताबिक़ हाज़िर हु डोगा का झन्नाटेदार अंक लेकर जिसका नाम है** 26/11**
जो मुंबई में हुए हमले के उपर बेस्ड है 
तो मजे लीजिये ऐश करिए बचपन की यादें ताज़ा कीजिये और पसंद आये तो रेपो+ देना ना भूलें*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 1
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 2 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 3
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 4 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 5 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 6
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 7 
*

----------


## virat143

*23/11 - 8 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 9 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 10 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 11 
*

----------


## virat143

* 26/11 - 12 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 13 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 14 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 15 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 16 
*

----------


## virat143

*आगे की पोस्ट्स पाठकों का रेस्पोंस मिलने के बाद करूँगा*

----------


## ramsingh111

बहुत बढ़िया , विराट जी, एक और सीरिज का सफल शुभारम्भ

----------


## ingole

*अरे विराट जी जल्दी करो..  उधर  डोगा को बाँध लिया है आतंकवादियों ने ,जल्दी से नागराज को भेजो वरना अनर्थ हो जाएगा!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## virat143

> बहुत बढ़िया , विराट जी, एक और सीरिज का सफल शुभारम्भ


धन्यवाद रामसिंह जी सूत्र पे आने के लिए 
आज कल के पाठक अच्छी पोस्ट पे रेपो+ लाइक थैंक्स  देने से कतराने से लगे हैं

----------


## virat143

> *अरे विराट जी जल्दी करो..  उधर  डोगा को बाँध लिया है आतंकवादियों ने ,जल्दी से नागराज को भेजो वरना अनर्थ हो जाएगा!!!!!!!!!*


अभी भेजता हु इंगोले जी ये लीजिये हमारे डोगा को बाँधकर कोई तकलीफ कैसे दे सकता है हम्म..

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 17 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 18 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 19
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 20
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 21 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 22
*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

डोँगा डोँगा वा वा बहुत भयानक है <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 23 
*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

विराट जी यदि आपके खजाने मेँ ताउजी और उनका जादुई डँडा वाली कामिक्से होँ तो जरूर दिखायेँ <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ramsingh111

वाह विराट जी  :Tiranga:

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 24 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 25 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 26 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 27 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 28 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 29 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 30 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 31 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 32 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 33 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 34 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 35 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 36 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 37 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 38 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 39 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 40 
*

----------


## virat143

*क्या nm मुंबई की बसों में धमाका करके लाखों लोगो की जां ले लेगा 
क्या करेगा वो डोगा और नागराज को रोकने के लिए 
और क्या डोगा और नागराज उसकी चाल को समझ पाएंगे आखिर क्या करना चाहता है वास्तव में nm 
जाने के लिए बने रहिये हमारे साथ इसी सूत्र में कल इसी समय आपके सवालों के जवाब मिलेंगे*

----------


## ramsingh111

ok ji ..........................

----------


## virat143

मजा आ रहा है ना रामसिंह जी

----------


## ramsingh111

> मजा आ रहा है ना रामसिंह जी


ji ha bahut majja aa raha he virat ji

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 41 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 42 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 43 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 44 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 45 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 46 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 = 47
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 48 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 49
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 50
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 = 51 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 52 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 53 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 54 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 55 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 56 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 57 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 58
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 59 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 60 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 61 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 62 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 63 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 65 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 66 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 67
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 68 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 69 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 70 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 71 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 72 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 73 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 74 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 75 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 76
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 77 
*

----------


## virat143

*26/11 - 78 
*

----------


## virat143

*इसी के साथ ये रोमांचक कॉमिक्स समाप्त होती है , आगे भी इसी तरह के एक्शन से भरपूर कॉमिक्स से आपका मनोरंजन करने की कोशिश करता रहूँगा अगर आपका सहयोग मिलता रहा तो 
अगर आपको कॉमिक्स में मजा आये तो रेपो + अवश्य दें*

----------


## meenarp1

बहुत सुन्दर है मज़ा आ गया

----------


## virat143

नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं विराट फिर से हाजिर हूँ आपके मनोरंजन के लिए 
पेश है दोगा श्रंखला की हड़ताल

----------


## virat143

1 .....................

----------


## virat143

2 ...........................

----------


## virat143

3 .......................

----------


## virat143

4 ......................

----------


## virat143

5 ........................

----------


## Aeolian

बहुत बढ़िया है।

----------


## virat143

6 ..........................

----------


## virat143

7........................

----------


## virat143

8........................

----------


## virat143

9 ........................

----------


## virat143

10........................

----------


## virat143

11.........................

----------


## skmalik

bhut achche lge rho

----------


## virat143

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र 
आपका स्वागत है

----------


## virat143

12 ....................

----------


## virat143

13...........................

----------


## virat143

14....................................

----------


## virat143

15...............................

----------


## virat143

16.......................

----------


## virat143

17.................

----------


## virat143

18........................

----------


## virat143

19....................

----------


## virat143

20........................

----------


## Aeolian

18-19-20 के चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहे है

----------


## virat143

अभी ठीक कर देते हैं दोस्त

----------


## virat143

> 18-19-20 के चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहे है


लीजिये मित्र आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो गया

----------


## virat143

21 ...........

----------


## virat143

22..........

----------


## virat143

23 .....................

----------


## virat143

24 ............

----------


## virat143

25  ............

----------


## virat143

26....................

----------


## virat143

27.........................

----------


## virat143

28......................

----------


## virat143

29 ....................

----------


## virat143

30 ....................

----------


## virat143

31 .................

Attachment 870416

----------


## virat143

*तो दोस्तों इंतज़ार कीजिये अगले अंक* *डोगा जिंदाबाद** का 
*

----------


## virat143

दोस्तों हड़ताल का आखिरी अंक दिखाई नहीं दे रहा और मैं एडिट करने में भी असमर्थ हूँ तो यहाँ दोबारा पोस्ट किये देता हूँ 
हड़ताल    ---   31

----------


## virat143

*तो दोस्तों आपके इंतज़ार को न बढाते हुए पेश है डोगा  जिंदाबाद 


*

----------


## virat143

1...............

----------


## virat143

2.............

----------


## virat143

3...............

----------


## virat143

4...........

----------


## virat143

5.......................

----------


## virat143

6..............

----------


## virat143

7................

----------


## virat143

8..............

----------


## virat143

9..............

----------


## virat143

10.............

----------


## virat143

11..........

----------


## virat143

12.............

----------


## virat143

13................

----------


## virat143

14............

----------


## virat143

15.................

----------


## virat143

16..............

----------


## virat143

17.........................

----------


## virat143

18.......................

----------


## virat143

19.......................

----------


## virat143

20..............

----------


## virat143

21..................

----------


## virat143

22................

----------


## virat143

23...............

----------


## virat143

24.................

----------


## virat143

25.......................

----------


## virat143

26.................

----------


## virat143

27........................

----------


## virat143

28..........................

----------


## virat143

29......................

----------


## virat143

30.......................

----------


## virat143

*अब** बिच्छू** के लिए तो आपको कल तक इंतज़ार करना पड़ेगा 
*

----------


## manojdjoshi

----------------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

-------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

-------------------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

-------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

--------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

---------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

---------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

....................

----------


## manojdjoshi

..............................

----------


## manojdjoshi

.......................

----------


## manojdjoshi

...........................

----------


## manojdjoshi

.....................

----------


## manojdjoshi

.............................

----------


## manojdjoshi

...............................

----------


## manojdjoshi

..........................

----------


## manojdjoshi

................................

----------


## manojdjoshi

.............................................

----------


## manojdjoshi

--------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

--------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

-----------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

----------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

-------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

.........................

----------


## manojdjoshi

.......................

----------


## manojdjoshi

------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

---------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

----------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

--------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

----------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

------------------------------

----------


## manojdjoshi

---------------------------

----------


## rahulhjp

acchi hi...............

----------

